# IVF - small number of follies



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi

Hope someone can help me feel more positive.  I've just been for my second scan after stimming  for 10 days (150 Meganon)anyway I only have 3 follies of 12 mm, 14mm and 16mm and 3 follies under 10mm.  Should I give up hope now as the registrar told me they like to have 10 and there's little chance of that happening.  I'm going for another scan on Tuesday am.
Help!!!!!

Sarah Lou xx


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

Sorry, I am not a fertility nurse, but would say, no - don't give up hope, I only ever see a few follies on the scan and have ended up with 9 and 8 eggs and that was on a maximum dose of 450iu Gonal-F. As most will tell you, it's the quality not quantity that counts and there are some amazing stories on here of some women who had just one egg becoming pregnant. So, you have a good chance too.  

Good luck with everything!

Crystal
xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Sarah Lou

No definately don't give up hope. I am a poor responder to stims. On my last cycle I had my eight day scan and only had 1 follie. At the next scan there were three more. I had to go back for scans every 2 days and keep ordering more stim drugs!! I stimmed for 18 days but got there in the end. I had 4 eggs I know that different consultants have their own rules. At my clinic they won't do ec with less than 4 follies. 

Have they increased your dosage at all? 

Good luck for Tuesdays scan, I hope theres lots more follies for you.

Rachel xxx


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

I just wanted to echo what the other girls have said, NO never give up, I had only a couple of follies after a week of stimms, they upped my meds quite substantially and I still only produced 7 follies, but ultimately ended up with two grade one embryos being implanted and as they say it only takes the one !! so hang on in there....

Love Andrea x


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2004)

Sarah... just to add to what the others have said... I only had 7 follies... only had 5 eggs retrieved of which only 3 were suitable for ICSI.  All 3 fertilised, but two did better than the third and I ended up with 2 top grade embies being transferred on day 3.  I got a BFP on 03/08!!!  So... never give up hope!!!!

Lots of luck and hope those follies and eggs grow like mad!

Callie  xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Sarah Lou

Hang on in there and don't lose hope.

As others have said quality is far far more important than quantity.

I have always responded poorly to stims and on my last cycle only had 3 follies.  I got 3 eggs though and 3 embies!  Two were put back and I am now happily pregnant.

Good luck for your scan on Tuesday ... keep tight hold of your dreams.

love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

Awww thanks girls, that's made me feel a lot better. 

Had a chat with my mum and lovely dh who also put things into perspective for me.  

The one good thing is the registrar told us that if we choose to abandon the cycle we can try again in a few months and as the cycle hasn't been completed we won't have to go on NHS wait list for another 3 years!!

We'll just have to wait and see.

love 
Sarah Lou xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Sarah Lou

Pleased you are feeling brighter and more positive.

That's good news from your Registrar ... if we had abandoned our cycles they would have (very unfairly I thought) been classed as NHS attempts.  So I am delighted that if in the worst case you abandon, that you can get straight back on board the rollercoaster and go again.

In saying that .... I am sure tomorrow's news from your scan will be positive and it will be all systems go!

Good luck again
Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Just a quick update had another scan today at the ungodly hour of 8.10am - registrar has said he feels we should continue with cycle and it looks like I'll have 6 follies.  None are big enough yet, so I have to go for another scan on Thursday at 9.40am.

Thanks again for your support it means such a lot to me and well done Callie and Dee on your lovely BFPs.

love

Sarah lou xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Sarah
So pleased you are contining with this cycle.
It is quality not quantity that counts  

Wishing you so much luck for your scan on Thurs
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Fabulous news, Sarah Lou

Heaps of luck for your scan on Thursday

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi ladies

just to update you I've got 10 follies now although some are quite small.  Anyway going in for ec on Saturday and et on Monday - thanks for your support I REALLY appreciate it.  Send me some positive vibes.
Lots of love and luck to you all
Sarah Lou xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Sarah Lou,

Wow ... your news just keeps getting better!

Fingers crossed that in just over 2 weeks time you get the best news ever with a BFP!

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey Dee

Just a quickie, had ec yesterday where 6 eggs were retrieved, had phone call today from hospital, 2 have fertilised, et tomorrow at 12 noon!! wish me luck
Thanks everyone for your lovely messages
love
Sarah Lou xxx


----------

